# Help! I can't keep up with these cucumbers!



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I planted about the same amount of cucumbers this year as last year, but this year, they've gone crazy! I'm getting more cucumbers than we can possibly eat. They're also getting very big very quickly. If I miss a day of picking cucumbers, I end up with some monsters! I need ideas for preserving them other than pickles. I haven't been canning very long, and my experience with preserving cucumbers is limited to dill pickles and red hot pickles. Any ideas are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We make refrigerator pickles. I just cut them up and put them into a vinegar, water and sugar mixture. Sometimes I add a little dill to the mix and some onions. I also give them away. I'm having the same thing happening this year.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DO you have a dehydrator?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

make a couple 10 gallon crocks of briny type. You can get inventive with these and add lots of other things like green beans, squash, and whatever, garlic, hot peppers, dill and??? a wonderful treat later on, and quick and easy now. I suggest a recipe with lesser salt for long term crispiness. Take some to your local American Legion, or VFW, Hall for the soldiers & their families!!!, best of luck


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

I am having the same problem too, though it's better than not having enough! I planted one packet of Burpees Picklebush Variety and I was afraid it wasn't going to be enough. Ha! I am making pickles and/or relish at least twice a week. I didn't pick over the weekend and yesterday morning I found some of those "monsters" too!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Relishes. Do you use much in the way of hotdog or hamburger relishes? There are recipes for sweet relish, dill relish, mustard relish, mixed fruit relishes, etc.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/relish.html


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

SLICE, BATTER and FRY...they fry up as good as zuchinni and green tomatoes...delish!
in fact cucumbers can be used the same as any summer squash.
Add to soups, stews, pasta sauces what ever else you can up, dehydrate, grate and freeze...so many uses, I sure hope we get some out of the garden.


----------

